# Finally



## 14285 (Jun 13, 2005)

Well I have been convinced. I finally took the plunge and bought Mike's CDs. They should be here by the end of next week. I don't think my IBS was ever this bad. I just feel miserable. I hate just about everything, which is very atypical of my normal self. I hope that this works as well as it has for so many of you. I would be content with it just helping me to sleep better which some of you have claimed it has. Maybe I won't be so grumpy and negative if I got more sleep. Ok I am ranting now. I will post with results/progress ASAP.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Fantastic! Good luck and don't be disheartened! Whatever happens dont give up! nikki x


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is great Andy - we are all here to help along the way, and you can also ask questions via the contact page on the website or the toll free number.Enjoy your journey!


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Good luck Andy! They worked wonders for me.


----------



## 14285 (Jun 13, 2005)

The CDs came in over the weekend. I am going to start them tonight. I am very hopeful.


----------

